# Why doesn't Canada have any type of Carrier ships??



## bdog (30 Oct 2007)

Carrier (aircaft or Assault) when these are the most usefull type of ship not only in terms of Warfare but also in term of humaniarian invention? Cost too? Too big of a crew? Too US style?  Now seem like a good time to get into the game we couled easy get two Invincible-class(maybe poltical unlikly given the Victoria class issures) or Kitty Hawk-class Carriers 2nd hand  either one of wich would help rebuild Canada's power at sea


----------



## medaid (30 Oct 2007)

This topic has been covered before in many threads with people who did not do a search, and just merely said that "Oh, this ship is cool!" or "HEY! Now that's a nice carrier that we should have!"

It is not as simple as just saying "We should get a Kitty Hawk class" or "We should get an Invincible Class, heck why not two?" When you SEARCH you will find more indepth reasons why we should not have carrier capabilities anytime soon, and why carrier capabilities are not something that's practical for Canada. I will list just a few right now.

1) The spending on a carrier would be a waste
2) We have no ship-borne capable air-craft in sufficient quantities to rate carrier capabilities
3) Yes, it is expensive, and we could spend that money else where
4) We don't have many pilots rated for ship-borne fast jet launch and retrieval
5) We don't have the personnel trained to command carriers 
6) Takes too long to train personnel to command carriers and function on a carrier
6) The number of crew needed to man a carrier is close to what we have in the entire Navy (a bit exaggerated but not by much)
7) Need I go on?

Please do a search next time, you've been around for a while and should know that by now. Merely saying "we should buy XXXXX" does not mean anything, you have to back it up with facts, and you have to be able to justify and analyze current deployment strengths and weaknesses in association with your desires to purchase. Long story short, not practical, don't want it.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Oct 2007)

Please do a search and join an existing thread.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

